# Anybody install a fumoto valve on their gen 2 Cruze



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

New member here. Recently bought a '17 premier hatch for my eldest daughter. Trolled here before I pulled the trigger. She's a beaut - pepperdust metallic with brown leather interior.

We had a '12 since new and I had a fumoto valve on it. Have one on my Cadillac CTS and on our old SRX as well. I don't mind pulling drain plugs but just prefer the valves.

I know the code is F-106. I just might jack it up later today and inspect. Also have to order new filters from RockAuto and get prepared for the Fall car maintenance festival at my place (four vehicles in the family fleet).

My first post here and I had to edit it! LOL - I corrected the part number


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

fumoto valve? never heard of her


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, I'm not a fan of the valves. I've never seen a drain bolt break off...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Advantages

Allows hooking a hose. Some even are low profile with a quick connect for vacuum pulling.
Less chance of stripping.
Not as messy? But really the drain plug isn’t messy at all. It’s the oil filter.
Disadvantages

Another failure point.
Generally slower flow
Sticks out and can damage the entire oil pan. Possibly destroy the engine. This is a big one.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. The ones I have used in the past do not protrude lower than the pan itself and pose no break-off or other risks (that IMO are overblown). The position thing was kind of my question but I will put the car up on the quickjack in the next couple of days and assess it myself. 

The biggest advantage of the fumoto is not having to jack up the car but since the oil filter on these things is down low, that advantage is negated.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

NorthernCruze said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The ones I have used in the past do not protrude lower than the pan itself and pose no break-off or other risks (that IMO are overblown). The position thing was kind of my question but I will put the car up on the quickjack in the next couple of days and assess it myself.
> 
> The biggest advantage of the fumoto is not having to jack up the car but since the oil filter on these things is down low, that advantage is negated.


The gen 1 engine has the drain straight down I believe. The gen 2 is out the side like normal (someone correct me if I am wrong).

So its not that bad. But its definitely not something I would go out of the way to install. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The gen 1 engine has the drain straight down I believe. The gen 2 is out the side like normal (someone correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> So its not that bad. But its definitely not something I would go out of the way to install. Hopefully that makes sense.


It does make sense - it's how all the other cars have been set up where I've used a valve. Maybe when I crawl under there I will snap a pic and post it here.


----------

